#  Alternativmedizin >   Homöopathie wirkungsvoll ? sinusitis maxillaris >

## benjamin242

hallo ihr lieben. ich wollte mal fragen, leidet oder hat jemand von euch an sinusitis maxillaris gelitten ? (kieferhöhlenentzündung/nasennebenhöhlenentzündung)  *habt ihr irgendwas mit Homöopathie ausprobiert, was bei euch gewirkt hat - um es weg zu kriegen ?*
selbst wenn es nur für kurze zeit weg war... ich wäre euch sehr dankbar für tipps und eigene erfahrungen. 
LG

----------


## Äskulap

Homöopathie wird Ihnen bei echten Krankheiten nicht helfen, probieren Sie es mit einen abschwellenden Nasenspray

----------


## tina2011

> Homöopathie wird Ihnen bei echten Krankheiten nicht helfen, probieren Sie es mit einen abschwellenden Nasenspray

 aha - was sind denn dann falsche Krankheiten??

----------


## Äskulap

na ja, ganz einfach krankheiten die man sich einbildet  :Zwinker:  
da wirkt homöopathie astrein, weil keine richtige erkrankung vorliegt, und wenns bei echten krankheiten wirkt --> gratulation das nennt man placebo

----------


## tina2011

sicherlich hat die Homöopathie ihre Grenzen. Aber eine seit vielen 100 Jahren bekannte Wirkung von pflanzlichen Mitteln oder alternativen Therapien so abzutun ist schon ...(mir fällt gerade kein nettes Wort für ignorant ein.... )  grenzwertig vielleicht ? 
Aber natürlich kann ja jeder seine Meinung haben, die meistens auf einschlägigen Erfahrungen beruht.

----------


## AnnikaK

Also wenn schon Homöopathie, dann die "echte" mit Anamnese. Inhaltlich will ich mich da nicht streiten, aber es gibt zu viele Mittel gegen und für Sinusitis. Und dies kommt auf verschiedene Faktoren an, die man hier nicht komplett abklappern kann!

----------


## Chylly

Naturmittel sind immer gut, aber nur nicht aus der Apotheke weil sie unter Pharmaherstellern hergestellt werden, aber nicht die Wirkung erzielen. Der Körper bekommt nicht die die Dosierung die man benötigt.
Die pharmazeutischen " Naturmittel" sind chemisch hergestellt und so ummandelt das sie nicht richtig aufgenommen werden können vom Körper.

----------


## Pianoman

@ tina2011  
Homöopathie ist keine Pflanzenheilkunde. 
1. Der Gesetzgeber trennt - nicht ohne Grund - bei den sogenannten besonderen Therapierichtungen ganz eindeutig drei Verfahren voneinander:  Homöopathie, anthroposophische Heilverfahren und die Phytotherapie, also Pflanzenheilkunde.  
Im Gegensatz zur Homöopathie basiert Pflanzenheilkunde auf der Verwendung von pharmakologisch nachweisbar wirkenden Stoffen in relevanter Dosierung.      
2. Die in der Homöopathie zur Herstellungen von Arzneien verwendeten Stoffe stammen aus unserer gesamten belebten und unbelebten Welt.  
Da sind zu finden:    Pflanzen, Pflanzenteile, flüssige Auszüge aus Pflanzen  (zum Teil hochgiftig)   Tiere, Teile von Tieren, Produkte von Tieren, z.B. deren Milch, deren Gifte oder deren  Exkremente   Bestandteile und Produkte des Menschen, z.B. die Muttermilch, der Mutterkuchen, die Käseschmiere Neugeborener,   Mikroorganismen, meist krankheitserregend   Pathologisches Material von Mensch und Tier wie Blut, Eiter, oder Krebszellen.   Chemische Elemente z.B. Natrium, Kalium, Quecksilber, Plutonium, Uran, sowie chemische Verbindungen und Stoffgemische  z.B. Blau-, Salz- oder Fluorwasserstoffsäure,  Antimonpentoxid, Arsentrioxid, Atropinsulfat, Quecksilbercyanid, Kupferarsenit , Bariumchlorid, Thalliumsulfat oder Salpetersaures Strychnin                                 (zum überwiegenden Teil  giftig)   Sogenannte Imponderabilien, das sind, im homöopathischen Sinne, Stoffe, denen stoffliche Eigenschaften fehlen, z.B. Strahlen von Sonne und Mond, Elektrizität, Vakuum, Röngenstrahlen, Positronen, Schwarze Löcher u.ä.    Sonstiges, durchweg obskures, wie z.B. die Berliner Mauer, Mobiltelefon, Wasser 
3. Die Annahme, es handele sich bei der Homöopathie um Pflanzenheilkunde, ist ein verbreiteter Irrtum, der nicht zuletzt einer konsequent in dieser Richtung betriebenen Image-Pflege zu verdanken ist, die auch noch durch einen nicht unerheblichen Mangel an Sachverstand unterstützt wird.   
So stellte Claudia Witt in ihrer Habilitationsschrift fest:    

> _
> Eigene Erfahrungen zeigen jedoch,_* dass sowohl Patienten als auch Medizinstudenten oft nicht zwischen Phytotherapie und Homöopathie differenzieren*_. Dies könnte die hohen Prozentzahlen (der homöopathischen Anwendungen) für Deutschland erklären._

 Stiftungsprofessorin Dr. med Claudia Witt, die ihre 5-jährige Professur an der Berliner Charité der homöopathiefreundlichen Carstens-Stiftung verdankte, und seit Anfang 2014 den Lehrstuhl für komplementäre und integrative Medizin der Universität Zürich belegt, steht heute übrigens auf dem Standpunkt, dass bisher kein Nachweis erbracht werden konnte, der eine Überlegenheit homöopathischer Arzneien über Placebo zeigt.  
Insoweit sei der Hinweis erlaubt, dass die von Ihnen angesprochene Ignoranz wohl eher bei denen zu finden ist, die Homöopathie und Pflanzenheilkunde, sagen wir mal, verwechseln.   
@ AnnikaK 
Was genau verstehen Sie unter echter Homöopathie?  
Die Homöopathen-Gemeinde ist in unzählige Schulen zerfallen, von denen jede, egal wie weit diese sich von Hahnemanns Lehre entfernt hat, den Anspruch erhebt, wirksame Homöopathie zu sein.  
Die Anamnese der Homöopathen ist ebenfalls nicht mehr, als Anamnese-Mimikry: Die Homöopathen tun nur so, als ob sie damit irgendwelche Erkenntnisse über Krankheitsursachen gewinnen könnten.
Tatsächlich liefert die homöopathische Anamnese keinerlei Aussagen zu den Ursachen pathologischer Zustände, sondern dient nur und ausschließlich der homöopathischen Arznei-Verordnung.  
Hintergrund dieser Arznei-Verordnung sind die homöopathischen  Arzneimittelbilder. In der Anamnese werden Symptome ermittelt, die in den jeweiligen Arzneimittelbildern zu finden sind.
Wie diese "Symptome" jedoch dahin gekommen sind, das ist eines der dunkelstens Kapitel der Homöopathie:   Angeblich sind die Arzneimittelbilder Ergebnisse der sogenannten homöopathischen Arzneimittelprüfungen, die allein für sich schon hochgradiger Unfug sind.   Weiterhin werden homöopathische Arzneien fröhlich verordnet, für die niemals Arzneimittelprüfungen durchgeführt wurden. Man kann davon ausgehen, dass sich der Homöopath, der die Arznei als erster verwendete, das Arzneimittelbild einfach ausgedacht hat.   Dazu gibt es noch Homöopathen, die Arzneimittelprüfungen per se für überflüssig halten, weil sie der Auffassung sind, sie könnten aus bestimmten Eigenschaften einer Substanz (Form, Farbe etc.)  deren Heilwirkung ableiten.   Manch einer ist auch der Meinung, dass die Position von chemischen Elementen im Periodensystem, Aussagen über die Verwendung des Elements als Arznei ermöglicht. Beispielweise wird Helium, wegen seiner mangelnden Reaktionsbereitschaft als Edelgas, zum Mittel für die Behandlung von autistischen Kindern eingesetzt. 
Homöopathische Arzneimittelprüfungen, sowie auch andere Verfahren der homöopathischen Arzneientwicklung sind die Garanten dafür, dass praktisch jeder Unfug unkontrolliert, besser unkontrollierbar, Einzug in die Materia Medica halten kann. 
Und dieser Unfug wird ihnen, als Ergebnis der Anamnese, dann verordnet.

----------


## tina2011

ich habe auch nicht gesagt dass es Pflanzenheilkunde ist - aber die Wirkung von Pflanzen wird in der Homöopathie auch genutzt. z.B. Arnika, Bachblüten etc. 
Aber zum Glück gibt es ja Menschen, die alles besser wissen.....

----------


## Pianoman

@_tina2011 _  

> ich habe auch nicht gesagt dass es Pflanzenheilkunde ist - aber die  Wirkung von Pflanzen wird in der Homöopathie auch genutzt. z.B. Arnika,  Bachblüten etc.

 Bachblüten in der Homöopathie? Sind Sie sicher, dass Sie wissen, wovon Sie reden?  
Vielleicht belesen Sie sich noch mal kurz über Bachblüten? (klick)     

> sicherlich hat die Homöopathie ihre Grenzen. Aber eine seit vielen 100 Jahren bekannte Wirkung von pflanzlichen Mitteln...

 Da muss ich Ihre Worte wohl falsch verstanden haben. Bloß wo?   
Was aber viel schlimmer ist: Die Homöopathie versucht mit aller Macht, diese pflanzenstoffliche Wirkung loszuwerden - was ihr ab D23 / C12 richtig gut gelingt. 
Aber, naja, im Grund ist ja auch reiner Zucker so etwas wie ein Pflanzenstoff...     

> Aber zum Glück gibt es ja Menschen, die alles besser wissen.....

 Da haben Sie wohl recht. 
------------------ 
Jetzt mal ohne Polemik:   
Wenn Ihnen, tina2011, etwas an der Pflanzenheilkunde liegt, warum nutzen Sie die dann nicht?  Dagegen ist nur wenig einzuwenden, wenn man die richtig betreibt.   
Mit der Homöopathie haben Sie dabei allerdings schlechte Karten:   
Schon bei einer D6 geht die Ursubstanz im Durcheinander der anderen Stoffe, die im Verdünnungsprozess in die homöopathische Lösung eingetragen werden, oder im Verdünnungsmedium ohnehin vorhanden sind, einfach unter. 
Wenn man eine D6 chemisch analysiert, ist man nicht mehr in der Lage, zu sagen, von welchem Ausgangsstoff diese stammt.  
Irgendwo zwischen einer D8 und einer D12 landet man an der chemischen Nachweisgrenze. Da finden Sie mit noch so feiner Aparatur nichts mehr von mengenmässiger Bedeutung. 
Ab D24 / C12 ist dann beim besten Willen von der Heilpflanze nichts mehr vorhanden. 
Dafür ´ne Menge andere Kram, der, wie schon erwähnt, während der Verdünnungsreihen eingetragen wird.  
Das ist aber längst nicht das einzige Problem:  
Eine große Zahl der Pflanzenstoffe, die in der Homöopathie eingesetzt werden, sind keine Heilpflanzen, sondern eher das Gegenteil. Früher hat man damit Leute umgebracht, bis der Hahnemann auf die glorreiche Idee kam, sie wegzuverdünnen. 
Jetzt vergiften diese Pflanzenstoffe niemanden mehr, was die Überlebenschance des Patienten deutlich erhöht hat. Nur sind sie deshalb noch keine Pflanzenheilkunde, denn nicht alles, was man nicht einnimmt, ist deswegen gleich Arznei... 
Wenn Sie mit Pflanzen therapieren wollen, tina2011, schauen Sie sich in der Phytotherapie um. Die Homöopathie verkauft Sie nur für dumm.

----------


## Äskulap

@_tina2011_   

> sicherlich hat die Homöopathie ihre Grenzen. Aber eine seit vielen 100 Jahren bekannte Wirkung von pflanzlichen Mitteln oder alternativen Therapien so abzutun ist schon ...(mir fällt gerade kein nettes Wort für ignorant ein.... ) grenzwertig vielleicht ?  Aber natürlich kann ja jeder seine Meinung haben, die meistens auf einschlägigen Erfahrungen beruht.

 Was ist eigentlich ignorant? 
Ist es ignorant sich gegen eine veraltete medizinische Vermutung zu stellen? 
Oder ist es ignorant wenn man sich gegen hunderte Studien stellt?  
Ich denke @_Pianoman_, tut sich schwer etwas zu erklären für Menschen die wahrscheinlich die chemischen Prozesse nicht kennen. 
Seine Antworten sind oft lange mit viel Verlinkungen und genauesten chemischen Prozessen, da verliert man leicht die Übersicht. 
Ich erkläre es Ihnen anhand eines anderen Beispiels. 
Nehmen Sie einen Tropfen Rum nehmen sie einen 50 Liter Kübel Wasser und geben Sie diesen Tropfen Rum in das Wasser.  
Und jetzt nehmen Sie sich daraus eine Flasche, wenn Sie nachher betrunken sind, dann will ich recht herzlich gratulieren. 
Wenn nicht, können Sie vielleicht vermuten wieso Homöopathie nicht wirkt.
a) Gibt es wahnsinnig skurrile Ausgangs - Wirkstoffe.
b) Die Verdünnung des Ausgangswirkstoffes sind viel zu hoch....  
Jetzt erzählen Sie mir bitte nochmals von meiner Ignoranz, wenn Sie es nicht verstehen wollen tut es mir leid, aber dann sollten Sie sich überlegen wer hier ignorant ist.

----------


## tina2011

Ich verstehe nicht, warum Sie sich so echauffieren und mich persönlich angreifen?? 
Wenn man hier nicht austauschen kann, ohne gleich dumm angemacht zu werden, sagt man wohl besser nichts mehr

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo.., 
diese Thema ist ganz sicher ein Streitthema. Ich bin der Meinung das Jeder sollte  nach seiner Facon selig werden. Allerdings wenn ein Kind schwer krank ist sollte sich schon ein Arzt darum kümmern 
Aber wenn man Arzt ist kennt man auch die Bezeichung Placebo, ja und da war man mitunter schon überrascht was da passiert ist. 
Auf der anderen Seite stelle ich mir die Frage wenn Globuli wirken dann müsste auf gleicher Weise ja auch unser Trinkwasser wirken wo inzwischen sehr viele Medikamentenrückstände drin sind das es für jeden reicht. Die Medikamentenrückstände sind allerdings in der Dosis bestimmt höher. 
Was mich eher aufregt ist wenn es z.B. Sekten gibt wo man sagt wir lehnen alles ab was mit Gesundheitswesen zu tun hat. Oder wenn Mütter mit ihren Kindern zu Masernpartys geht nach dem Motto ich lasse mein Kind lieber sterben als es impfen zu lassen. Teilweise sind auch Homöopathen gegen das Impfen.  (Rolf Kron Homöopath und Johann Loibner: weststeirischer _Arzt_ und Homöopath udgl..). 
Nun bei Hart aber Fair hat man zu den Themen schon diskutiert. (21.03.2015) In solchen Sendungen  ist auch sehr oft die vegane Ernährung Thema das hört sich dann in den Medien wie eine Predigt an fast wie >  ihr müsst nun auch abschwören und Euch vegan   .. natürlich sagt da Niemand OK das fehlen der Vitamin B12 könnte dann Probleme machen. 
Es ist halt allgemein schon ein sehr heisses Thema  -  vor allem wen man es einmal umfänglich sieht. Mir wurde auch einmal  geraden mit meiner Hauterkrankung  zu einem Homöopathen zu gehen. Mein Pech die Hauterkrankung war nach einem Jahr wieder da (neuer Schub). Ähnlich bei der  sinusitis maxillaris ob man sich plötzlich geheilt sieht weil ein Arzt sich einmal richtig Zeit genommen hat und auch etwas verschrieben hat....? 
Gruss StefanD.

----------


## josie

Hallo!  

> Allerdings wenn ein Kind schwer krank ist sollte sich schon ein Arzt darum kümmern

 Daß sich ein Arzt drum kümmern sollte, ist auf jeden Fall der richtige Weg, aber es gibt ja auch homöop. arbeitende Ärzte und wenn ein Kind/oder Erwachsener durch angebliches Placebo gesund wird, dann ist das Ziel erreicht und wir sind wieder am Anfang:  

> Ich bin der Meinung das Jeder sollte  nach seiner Facon selig werden

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Josie, 
ich meinte eigentlich als Beispiel solche Erkrankungen damit. Wo keine Placebos mehr helfen wenn man ehrlich ist.    Wie Masern die kleine Aliana töten 
Eine ganz andere Geschichte ist eine Erkältung odgl. da kann jeder nach seiner Facon selig werden wie er / sie die im Endeffekt behandelt. 
Gruss StefanD.

----------


## josie

Hallo Stefan!
Die Problematik der Masernpartys sind mir bekannt und auch die Impfmüdigkeit, darüber kann ich nur den Kopfschütteln.  

> ich meinte eigentlich als Beispiel solche Erkrankungen damit. Wo keine Placebos mehr helfen wenn man ehrlich ist.

 Hier willst Du homöop. Arbeiten oder verstehe ich das gerade falsch, in diesem Fall ist leider "das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen".
Ich sehe da eher die Möglichkeit im Bereich, Erkältungen, damit nicht bei jedem Schnupfen Antibiotika zum Einsatz kommt, mit teilweise negativen Folgen, da es in 1. Linie bei einem Virusinfekt nicht hilft und 2. halt doch seine Nebenwirkungen hat, die gerechtfertigt sind bei der entsprechenden Diagnose, aber nicht in Bagatellfällen.

----------


## Dr. Baumann

.... und auch da kommen wir wieder zu dem Punkt verantwortungsloser Menschen, die sich GEGEN nahezu alle Impfungen stellen, da sie entweder der Meinung sind, es sei nicht erforderlich ... oder ... die Krankheit existiere nicht mehr. Vor allem zu nennen sind Eltern, die ihre Kinder nicht gegen (die aus ihrer Sicht angeblich schon in den Tiefen verschwundenen) Krankheiten impfen lassen. Auch die sind maßgeblich an der (auch in der Vergangenheit) erneut zunehmenden Welle beteiligt und nicht ganz unschuldig .... Aber das ist ein ganz anderer Punkt - nur um das mal nebenbei aufzugreifen.  
Zur andere Sache: 
Es gibt Krankheitsbilder, da gibt es keinen Spielraum für Experimente. Akut bakterielle Infekte gehören antibiotisch behandelt. Die Folgen einer nicht ausreichend behandelter Infektion sind im Zweifel höher zu bewerten, als irgendwelche lappalienartige Beschwerden á la Bauchschmerz, Übelkeit, Durchfall... als Nebenwirkung auf ein z.B. Antibiotikum. 
Und auch jetzt bleibe ich dabei: man muss nicht jede Medikation wegen kleinerer Wehwehchen absetzen. Da gilt es abzuwägen. Manchmal würde es auch einfach helfen sich einfach mal zusammenzunehmen und nicht gleich in Panik zu verfallen. Und so ehrlich muss ich sein... 
Reines Beispiel:
Eine Entzündung, die durch Pseudomonas hervorgerufen wird (wie es in den allermeisten Fällen bei der Otitis ist), wird man nicht mit ein paar Kräutern (sorry für die Bezeichnung) loswerden. 
Hier ist aus allen Richtungen Fakt: antibiotische Therapie mit (idealerweise) Levofloxacin.
Die Folgen einer unzureichend behandelten Infektion muss man nicht aufführen, oder? 
Noch ein Beispiel, da es ja quasi omnipräsent ist:
Infektion mit Helicobacter
Therapie? Reicht ein Blick in die Maastricht Leitlinien. Eradikation ist bei Infektion def. erforderlich.
Und wie? Wer hätte das gedacht... Antibiotisch + PPI... Welch ein Wunder.  
Was wollen da bitte die beiden Gattungen, auch hier sorry für die Bezeichnung, ausrichten? Genau. Nichts.

----------


## Äskulap

> Ich verstehe nicht, warum Sie sich so echauffieren und mich persönlich angreifen??  Wenn man hier nicht austauschen kann, ohne gleich dumm angemacht zu werden, sagt man wohl besser nichts mehr

 Ich kann nur den Kopf schütteln, nachdem Sie mich als ignorant bezeichnet haben fühlen Sie sich persönlich angegriffen... 
Aber na ja...   

> wird man nicht mit ein paar Kräutern (sorry für die Bezeichnung) loswerden.

 hoch verdünnte Kräuter  :Grin:     

> Ich sehe da eher die Möglichkeit im Bereich, Erkältungen, damit nicht bei jedem Schnupfen Antibiotika zum Einsatz kommt, mit teilweise negativen Folgen, da es in 1. Linie bei einem Virusinfekt nicht hilft und 2. halt doch seine Nebenwirkungen hat, die gerechtfertigt sind bei der entsprechenden Diagnose, aber nicht in Bagatellfällen.

 Homöopathie ist nie eine Möglichkeit zu behandeln, weil es einfach nur den Menschen Geld aus den Sack holt und nicht wirkt.
Es ist klar das ein Antibiotika nicht bei Viren wirkt das kann man den Eltern, Kindern schon sagen, aber es braucht keine Placebo Therapie, und wenn es eine braucht dann bestimmt nicht eine so teure wirkungslose...
Da geb ich den Kind einen Lolly mit und sag da ist eine Impfung drinnen (gesetz dem Fall, das Kind ist alt genug)

----------


## josie

Hallo Äskulap!  

> Homöopathie ist nie eine Möglichkeit zu behandeln, weil es einfach nur den Menschen Geld aus den Sack holt und nicht wirkt

 Das Geld wird den Menschen auch aus dem Geldbeutel gezogen, mit den ganzen Grippemitteln, die genauso wirken, wie homöop. Mittel, im Gegensatz dazu aber durchaus Nebenwirkungen haben.   

> Hier ist aus allen Richtungen Fakt: antibiotische Therapie mit (idealerweise) Levofloxacin.
> Die Folgen einer unzureichend behandelten Infektion muss man nicht aufführen, oder?

 Deswegen ist der Arztbesuch ja notwendig, damit er entscheiden kann, ob es sich um einen Infekt handelt, der mit Antibiotika behandelt werden muß 
Ich sehe das allerdings insofern etwas anderst, mit meinem Sohn hat ich da im Kleinkindalter erhebliche Probleme und das war eine Dauerschleife:
Infekt-Antibiotika-1 Woche Ruhe- Infekt und darunter verstehe ich einen Infekt mit sehr hohem Fieber und Bronchitis, aber das zog sich über den ganzen Winter so und da spielt es dann schon eine Rolle, ob bei einem Kleinkinder dann noch Bauchkrämpfe und Durchfall hinzukommen.   

> antibiotische Therapie mit (idealerweise) Levofloxacin.

 Dazu hätte ich auch noch eine Frage, Lefofloxacin gehört ja in die Gruppe der Fluorchinolone und da gibt es jede Menge Berichte in diversen Foren, die von erheblichen Nebenwirkungen sprechen, die auch nach der Einnahme dieses Medikamentes nicht wieder verschwinden, das sind z.B. Schädigungen von Sehnen, Bändern und Knorpeln sowie unterschiedlichste Neuropathien und Missempfindungen 
Ich bin davon nicht betroffen, ich lese es nur immer wieder und die Betroffenen beklagen sich nachhaltig darüber, daß das von der Ärzteschaft nicht ernstgenommen wird und die anhaltenden Beschwerden nicht auf die Einnahme des Antibiotikas zurückzuführen wären, dazu werden diverse Links eingestellt, einer davon: http://www.akdae.de/Arzneimittelsich...2/20120903.pdf 
Wenn das so wäre, dann würde ich es nicht als harmlose Nebenwirkungen ansehen?

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Levofloxacin kann, aber auch nur im seltensten Fall, für eine Spontanruptur verantwortlich sein bzw. deren Festigkeit vermindern. Ansonsten sind es überwiegend die gängigsten Nebenwirkungen - wie bei allen Antibiotika. Im Gegensatz zu denen ist aber die Indikation für Levofloxacin deutlich begrenzt. Nicht, wie viele andere, breit einsetzbar - sollte zumindest nicht. Da aber nahezu kein Antibiotikum eine derart hohe Wirkung bei Infektion mit Pseudomonas vorweisen kann, ist es Mittel der Wahl - zumindest in den Augen der HNO'ler. 
Bei Sinusitis, Otitis und Co., da hat u.a. Amoxicillin nichts verloren, da es einfach so gut wie nicht wirkt.
 Allerhöchstens zurückgreifen auf Ciprofloxacin.  
Was den Link betrifft, habe ich bzgl. der Verordnung oben schon kurz angeschnitten. 
Beispielsweise: 
- akute Otitis, Verordnung "ja", da fast immer Pseudomonas die Ursache ist.
- Tonsillitis, Verordnung "nein", da fast immer Streptokokken Ursache ist. Hier wäre ein Penicillin oder Cefuroxim angebracht.

----------


## Äskulap

> Das Geld wird den Menschen auch aus dem Geldbeutel gezogen, mit den ganzen Grippemitteln

 Das ist ein Fakt! Da muss aber auch ein Arzt entscheiden und sich über die Sachlage erkundigen ob er diese Mitteln gibt oder nicht, gegen frei erhältliche Medikamente sind die Apotheker in der Verantwortung den auch diese können wie schon gesagt erhebliche Nebenwirkungen haben da muss man eben diszipliniert arbeiten als Arzt wie auch Apotheker um zu sagen sowas verschreib/verkauf ich nicht weil hier keine klare oder nur unzureichende Studienlagen sind. Was dann ja im Vorhinein Homöopathie ausschließen würde.
Aber leider sind es oft wirtschaftliche Faktoren die da mitspielen... 
Bei der Apotheke vielleicht noch eher als beim Arzt aber auch da gibt es ja schon paar Fälle aber es gibt auch das genaue Gegenteil dazu mezis.at
Eine Initiative unbestechlicher Ärzte, die sich weder Werbematerial noch sonstiges schenken lassen von der Pharmaindustrie das finde ich sehr lobenswert.
Gleiches gibts übrigens in Deutschland und ist dort glaube ich auch entstanden: http://www.mezis.de/  
Als kleines Beispiel will ich noch meine Freundin anbringen, wegen wöchentlicher bis 2 wöchentlicher Migräne hat sie Topiramat verschrieben bekommen, wie ich nunmal bin und vor allem bei solchen Medikamenten hab ich mich natürlich erkundigt und auch unabhängige Fragen gestellt: 
Hier die Antwort:  http://www.medizin-transparent.at/ka...ken-verhindern
Unterer Artikel bestand schon länger http://www.arznei-telegramm.de/html/...509081_01.html 
Es hat mich viel Überzeugungsarbeit gekostet aber am Ende hat sie es nicht genommen und wir konnten das anders lösen nämlich (nicht mit Homöopathie) aber mit einen "Nahrungsergänzungsmittel" was möglicherweiße für Sie bedeutet das Sie möglicherweiße auch durch Ihre vegetarische Lebensweise einen Mangel an B Vitaminen und Nährstoffen die nunmal in Fleisch sind hat. 
Aber ganz ehrlich, hier gibts zwar dann die "Das kann nicht sein das es ein Laie den Arzt widerspricht" Diskussion, aber wenn ich mir die Studienlage ansehe... Da muss ich als Arzt mich vorher informieren bevor ich das verschreib weil wenn man die echten Studien liest wird man das eher nicht verschreiben....

----------


## Dr. Baumann

> Da muss aber auch ein Arzt entscheiden und sich über die Sachlage erkundigen ob er diese Mitteln gibt oder nicht

 In Zeiten, in denen die Kranke Kasse absolutes Mitspracherecht hat? Die Entscheidungsfreiheit ist nicht mehr sonderlich groß. Wo kommen wir denn hin, dass ich der Kranken Kassen in den Allerwertesten kriechen muss, nur um zu erfahren welches Präparat ich verordnen darf oder im Nachhinein im Fall der Fälle rigoros abgestraft zu werden? Genau. Dorthin, wo wir jetzt sind.   

> Aber leider sind es oft wirtschaftliche Faktoren die da mitspielen...

 Nur wirtschaftliche Faktoren. Wie kann Pharmakonzern XYZ bzw. Manager mit den billigsten der billigen Produkte am meisten Geld in die eigene Tasche leiten. Noch härter: wie kann Chef der Kranken Kasse am meisten Kohle scheffeln, ohne nennenswerte Leistung für Versicherte (oder wenn Leistung, dann das Nötigste)... Stichwort: WANZ  
Heute ist Arzt nicht mehr Arzt. Krankenhaus nicht mehr Krankenhaus. Heute befinden wir uns doch alle nur noch in einem System, in dem WIR (Patienten, Pflegepersonal, Ärzte) nur das Rad sind. Profitieren sollen, können, dürfen nur die Großen.

----------


## Äskulap

> Heute ist Arzt nicht mehr Arzt. Krankenhaus nicht mehr Krankenhaus. Heute befinden wir uns doch alle nur noch in einem System, in dem WIR (Patienten, Pflegepersonal, Ärzte) nur das Rad sind. Profitieren sollen, können, dürfen nur die Großen.

 Leider  :Sad:  ich will jetzt auch keinen Arzt in eine Schublade stecken, aber als Patient ist man verärgert das der Arzt sich nicht die Zeit nimmt und mit irgendwelchen Pillen abspeist und als Arzt ist man verärgert das man sich nicht die Zeit für Patienten nehmen kann die man will, weil es sich hinten und vorn nicht ausgeht bei der Anzahl an Ärzten und auch aus Mangel der Bezahlung... 
Wie gesagt es gibt sehr viele Missstände die sollten lückenlos geklärt werden... da is die politik immer hinten nach, zB Lobbyismus... wie kann es sein das sich Politiker die schon ein Schweinegeld bekommen nochmals von Lobbyisten umwerben lassen...   

> In Zeiten, in denen die Kranke Kasse absolutes Mitspracherecht hat? Die Entscheidungsfreiheit ist nicht mehr sonderlich groß. Wo kommen wir denn hin, dass ich der Kranken Kassen in den Allerwertesten kriechen muss, nur um zu erfahren welches Präparat ich verordnen darf oder im Nachhinein im Fall der Fälle rigoros abgestraft zu werden? Genau. Dorthin, wo wir jetzt sind.

 Da ist es wohl bei uns in Österreich ein bisschen lockerer, Arzt hat Therapiefreiheit solange der Patient nicht zu schaden kommt. 
zB in der Antibiotika - Frage, wenn wir wissen das wirkt gegen die und die Bakterien, is aber für die Anwendung eigentlich nicht angedacht is das halt Off Label Use aber im Interesse des Patienten auch in Anbetracht der Nebenwirkung wenn es eben kein aussichtsreicheres AB gibt

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Off Label Use ist auch in Deutschland erlaubt - natürlich nach Aufklärung und Zustimmung des Patienten.
Beispielsweise bei Dyspnoe (Morphin) oder zur Wehenhemmung (Nifedipin).

----------


## Äskulap

http://www.best-health-guide.at/subd...en20081025.pdf 
Auch ein interessanter Artikel  :Smiley:

----------


## josie

Hallo Dr. Baumann!
Danke für die Info!  

> Levofloxacin kann, aber auch nur im seltensten Fall, für eine Spontanruptur verantwortlich sein

 Die Betroffenen berichten aber über anhaltende Muskel-und Sehnenschmerzen und sind inzwischen chron Schmerzpatienten und alle führen es auf die Einnahme von Levofloxacin oder einem anderen Präperat aus der Gruppe der Fluorchinolone. 
Vielleicht sehen Sie solche Patienten im Krankenhaus nicht mehr, da sie ja in der Regel entlassen sind, bevor solche Dauerschäden sich bemerkbar machen. 
@Aeskulap  

> aber mit einen "Nahrungsergänzungsmittel"

 Glückwunsch, wenn die Migräne deiner Freundin damit verschwindet.
Tatsache ist allerdings auch, daß gerade der Markt mit Nahrungsergängzungsmitteln riesig ist und damit den Betroffenen viel mehr Geld aus der Tasche gezogen wird, als mit Homöopathie.
Dazu kommt, daß diese NEM keinerlei Kontrolle/Arzneimittelüberwachung/Studien etc unterliegen und sie durchaus auch Nebenwirkungen haben können, vorallem wenn sie unkontrolliert eingenommen werden 
Bei Vitamin D kann es z.B. zu Nierenschäden kommen, wer hat da noch die Kontrolle, wenn diverse NEM eingenommen werden. 
Deshalb komme ich wieder zum Anfang, jeder kann und soll es so handhaben, wie es für ihn richtig ist und mit der Einnahme von NEM werden die Geldbeutel durchaus auch belastet, das Argument hinkt also

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo, 
das Thema Antibiotika von dem ich hier (Homoö).  noch nichts geschrieben habe ist ein sehr weites Feld! 
Du magst sicher Recht haben das die Antibiotika z.T. schon heftige Nebenwirkungen haben. Der Hintergrund ist der das z.B. selbst ein Aknemittel (Wirkstoff Isotretinoin) als Nebenwirkung nicht nur Depressionen sondern auch Suizide zur Folge hatte. 
Nun schreibt man vorsichtshalber riesige Beipackzettel bei nicht wenigen Medikamenten. Die zumeist dann kaum Jemand liest. Das Dilemma das Kinderärzte haben für Babys und Kleinkinder ein Dosis zu finden oder das Hilfsmittel (TEPs usw.) udgl. zwar ein nettes GS - Zeichen tragen aber oft nicht das halten was sie sollen.  
Man sollte z.B. nachdem man Antibiotika eingenommen hat und man wieder gesund ist auch an den Darm denken ja und in der Apotheke gibt es schon ein Mittel mit dem man die entsprechenden Darmbakterien wieder aufbauen kann (keine 5 €) die da auch hingehören... um so eine erneute Erkrankung möglichst zu vermeiden.  
Wir verwendeten 2013 in der Tierzucht 1700 Tonnen Antibiotika (Fischzucht nicht mitgerechnet). Es kommen inzwischen Bauern aus den Niederlanden zu uns weil die Möglichkeiten gegenüber den Niederlanden schon fast paradiesisch sind.  Es ist kein Zufall das MRSA in den Niederlanden deutlich weniger auftritt.   Antibiotika in Pflanzen (Archiv) 
Nun ist es so das Kinder die auf dem Bauernhof aufwachsen allerdings deutlich seltener Asthma und Co haben. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass wir ein Arsenal an Reinigungsmitteln brauchen den manche Familie zu Hause hat. Damit ja alles klinisch rein ist. Zum Teil desinfizierend. 
Die Imker haben riesen Probleme mit so genannten Pflanzenschutzmittel. Die Varroamilbe (Varroa destructor) ist aus einem Labor entkommen.   Umwelt: In den USA breiten sich Super-Unkräuter aus - DIE WELT 
Zum Schluss könnte man noch fragen welche Frau ist Heute bereit ihr Kind zumindest sechs Monate zu stillen? Nun es wird ja da das Immunsystem des Kindes gefördert. 
Also > Erkrankung - Antibiotika - Resistenzen (gefördert z.B. durch Landwirtschaft udgl.) neure Antibiotika und ihre Nebenwirkungen (Ziel müsste sein den Antibiotika verbrauch deutlich einzuschränken.).  Ja und wie unsere Landwirtschaft damit zusammenhängt. Von solchen Dingen wie die Ambrosia die z.B. durch Vogelfutter eingeschleppt worden ist und schere Allergien udgl.. verursacht noch gar nicht zu reden. Ja und zum Schluss wie wir selbst zu Residenzen beitragen im großen Stil nicht das wir z.B. sparen und Reinigungen udgl. auslagern. (Klinik Mannheim).. 
Da darf man nicht zu weit ausholen irgendwem tritt mna dabei immer auf die Füsse. Das es Möglichkeiten gibt und die auch bezahlbar sind zeigen  halt auch  die Niederlanden. 
Gruss StefanD.

----------


## Äskulap

> Glückwunsch, wenn die Migräne deiner Freundin damit verschwindet.

 Nicht verschwunden aber deutlich besser.    

> Dazu kommt, daß diese NEM keinerlei Kontrolle/Arzneimittelüberwachung/Studien etc unterliegen und sie durchaus auch Nebenwirkungen haben können, vorallem wenn sie unkontrolliert eingenommen werden

 Hinkt ebenso, für Homöopathie gibt es keine Überwachung, und es kann ebenfalls zu Nebenwirkungen bei Potenzen die noch genügend Ausgangswirkstoff haben wie zB Vergiftungen da der Ursprungswirkstoff zB Belladonna war.  
Darüber lässt sich ewig diskutieren, das Nahrungsergänzungsmittel wird genommen weils funktioniert und war auch nur ein weiterer verzweifelter Versuch ein Mittel zu finden das nicht ein Antidepressiva oder ein Antikonvulsiva oder sonstiges ist.    

> Deshalb komme ich wieder zum Anfang, jeder kann und soll es so handhaben, wie es für ihnrichtig ist und mit der Einnahme von NEM werden die Geldbeutel durchaus auch belastet, dasArgument hinkt also

 dazu sei noch gesagt, das hier keine Lobby von Ärzten und Heilpraktiker etc. dahinter steht die das ausdrücklich empfehlen, das stand in der Apotheke, wir dachten ok probieren wir mal und hat gewirkt, fertig.   

> Als Nebenwirkung sehen Homöopathen eine vorübergehende Verstärkung der Symptome an, welche sie _homöopathische Verschlimmerung_ (auch _Erstverschlimmerung_) nennen. Die Existenz eines solchen Phänomens ist nicht belegt.[179] Bei niedrigen Potenzstufen (bis etwa D6) kann eine reguläre unerwünschte Arzneimittelwirkung auftreten, weil im Mittel noch nennenswerte Stoffmengen enthalten sind. So können z. B. durch die Anwendung von Mercurius (Quecksilber), Arsenicum (Arsen) oderNux vomica (Brechnuss), einer Pflanze, die Strychnin-Alkaloide enthält, Vergiftungen hervorgerufen werden.[

 Quelle Wiki

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Bei gezieltem und richtigem Einsatz von Antibiotika muss  man vor Resistenz nicht fürchten. Das ein Antibiotikum bei Erreger unterschiedlich sensibel sind, ist kein Drama sondern liegt nun mal in der Natur und muss nicht zwingend überbewertet werden. Nicht umsonst gibt es verschiedene Gruppen. 
Das Problem der Resistenzen liegt nicht nur am Antibiotikum, sondern auch an dem der sie verordnet und an dem der sie einnimmt. Klassisches Beispiel die regelmäßigen Einnahmefehler der Patienten, ebenso klassisch aber auch die monotone Verordnung des ein und selben Präparates bei erneuten, identischen Infektionen. 
Kommt ein Patient vier, fünf mal mit einer Tonsillitis und wird immer Amoxicillin verordnet, ist das Endergebnis der Wirksamkeit eines Antibiotikums nur noch intermediär bis resistent. Wird die Verordnung jedoch bedacht vorgenommen (nicht immer das gleiche Präparat), kann die Geschichte ganz anders aussehen. 
Um gleich noch etwas anzuschneiden: das immer wieder erwähnte Antibiogramm ist fast unnütz und kann in den meisten Fällen (zumindest bei unkomplizierten Infektionen) vernachlässigt werden. Denn hier wird nicht die Wirksamkeit eines bestimmten Präparates getestet, sondern lediglich der Grundstoff. Eine wirkliche klinische Wirksamkeit lässt sich daraus nämlich nicht ableiten.  
Man sollte es sich nicht so einfach machen. Es gilt weiterhin zu unterscheiden, ob es sich um ein CA-MRSA oder HA-MRSA handelt! In der aktuellen Zeit werden nämlich Vorschnell alle MRSA-Fälle zu HA-MRSA gemacht! So ganz stimmt das jedoch nicht!

----------


## josie

Hallo Aeskulap!  

> und es kann ebenfalls zu Nebenwirkungen bei Potenzen die noch genügend  Ausgangswirkstoff haben wie zB Vergiftungen da der Ursprungswirkstoff zB  Belladonna war.

 komischerweise kommt das immer dann von den Personen, die vorher gesagt haben, daß im Grunde ja durch die Verdünnung kein Wirkstoff mehr vorhanden ist. 
Ich klinke mich da jetzt aus, da es sowieso nichts bringt.
Ich habe bei meinen Kindern positve Erfahrungen gemacht und die kennen mit Placeboeffekt nichts anfangen, da sie zu dem Zeitpunkt Kleinkinder waren, ich habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht, daß es nicht geholfen hat und es war keineswegs so kostenintensiv, wie die Zuzahlungen, die ich zu rezeptpflichtigen Medikamenten bisher gezahlt habe. 
Ich bin kein Überzeugter der Homöopathie, meine Kinder sind geimpft und haben Antibiotika bekommen, wenn es notwendig war, am Anfang bei meinem Sohn nach heutiger Sicht viel zu häufig, als ich mich mit ihm zum Homöop. Arzt gegangen bin, hat es aufgehört und er hat seither kein Antibiotika mehr gebraucht, das ist für mich das überzeugendste Argument.
Ob diese häufigen Infektionen auch von alleine aufgehört hätten, kann sein, oder auch nicht.
Geschadet hat es auf alle Fälle keinen von Beiden.

----------


## Äskulap

> Man sollte es sich nicht so einfach machen. Es gilt weiterhin zu unterscheiden, ob es sich um ein CA-MRSA oder HA-MRSA handelt! In der aktuellen Zeit werden nämlich Vorschnell alle MRSA-Fälle zu HA-MRSA gemacht! So ganz stimmt das jedoch nicht!

 Was bedeutet das aber im Bezug auf die Wirksamkeit von Antibiotika?  
Wenn ich das richtig interpretiert habe, fängt man sich CA-MRSA außerhalb einer Gesundheitseinrichtung ein und HA - MRSA innerhalb einer Gesundheitseinrichtung ein.  
Ok so weit so gut, aber unterscheiden sie sich in der Sensibilität gegenüber bestimmten Antibiotika?  
Und wie stelle ich das eigentlich so genau fest?  
Beispiel:
Wenn ich aus den Krankenhaus entlassen wurde den Keim auf meiner Haut habe aber zu meinen Hausarzt nachbehandeln muss dort einen Bekannten treffe der aus irgendeinen Grund einen Immundefekt hat und den die Hand schüttle und damit mehr oder weniger mit den Keim anstecke ist es eigentlich ein CA - MRSA weil die Person ja nicht im Krankenhaus war aber ich (in dem Fall der Überträger) schon. Ich mein mal ganz davon abgesehen das er nicht zwingend eine Krankheit entwickeln muss. 
Wo mach ich da jetzt den Unterschied? 
Ich weiß das Beispiel ist sehr abstrakt, aber möglich.   

> komischerweise kommt das immer dann von den Personen, die vorher gesagt haben, daß im Grunde ja durch die Verdünnung kein Wirkstoff mehr vorhanden ist.

 Habe auch nicht mehr vor darüber ewig zu diskutieren  :Smiley:   
Aber es muss schon auch gesagt sein das Homöopathie in gewissen Potenzen doch noch einen "Wirkstoff" haben und sobald es über diese "Potenzierung" hinausgeht nichts mehr nachzuweisen ist.

----------


## aviendha

Es muss schon etwas geben, zumindest Kräutertee...Ich habe gehört, dass Pfefferminze und Majoran z.B. helfen können. Es gibt da ganze ''Kräuter-webseiten'', wo du mal schauen kannst, was man da noch empfehlt.

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Klinisch macht es keinen Unterschied. Ich wollte es nur mal erwähnen, weil hier (und auch in den Medien) immer nur die Rede davon ist, man würde es ausschließlich im Krankenhaus bekommen. Letztendlich muss der Ursprung nicht im Krankenhaus liegen.   

> Ok so weit so gut, aber unterscheiden sie sich in der Sensibilität gegenüber bestimmten Antibiotika?

 MRSA besagt primär eine Resistenz gegen Methicillin bei einer Staphylokokkeninfektion. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Durch den damals primären Einsatz (eigentlich sogar der ausschließliche Einsatz) von Methicillin bei Staphylokokkeninfektionen war das alles nur eine Frage der Zeit. Da davon auszugehen ist, dass die gänzliche Palette der ß-Laktame nicht wirken, werden Antibiotika anderer Gruppen, immer in Kombination, genutzt (z.B. Vancomycin und Rifampicin). 
Die angeblich "ach so schwere Therapie" (Sanierung) entpuppt sich dabei als gar nicht so weltbewegend, zumal immer die Rede von KANN ist. Komplizierter bzw. langwieriger wird es bei Komplikationen z.B. bei Wundheilung.

----------

